
This Is the Reason Ethereum Exists - omarchowdhury
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609227/this-is-the-reason-ethereum-exists/
======
smn1234
" The processing power needed to run the smart contracts comes from the
computers in an open, distributed network. " ...

" Whereas Bitcoin is the first shared global accounting ledger, Ethereum is
supposed to be the first shared global computer. "

